# Suzuki DF20 A EFI (Fuel Injected 20hp Four Stroke) Prop results



## Skydiver

I tested out a couple props on my Suzuki DF 20A EFI/ Skimmer Skiff 14 (Old IPB14) and tought I would post the results as a point of reference for others. 

The engine comes stock with an aluminum 10 pitch 9.25" prop. With two in the boat and gear, I was getting 24 MPH top speed by GPS with no tabs or hydrofoil. With the 10 pitch prop I occasionally hit the rev limiter and the engine sounded like it was spinning a LOT of RPMs (I don't have a tach). 

I switched to a Solas aluminum 11 pitch 9.25" prop with the same two guys in the boat, I was getting 25 MPH by GPS. I never hit the revlimiter and the engine sounds like its turning slightly fewer RPMs. 

Today I was out by myself. I installed a Marine Dynamics Stinray XRIII Hydrofoil. I got a top speed of 26 MPH by GPS and the boat gets on plane much quicker.


----------



## mcraft173

Thanks for sharing. I've got a new ride with this motor on the way.


----------



## Spooky

I'll toss in my 2 cents. I have this motor on my modified, heavy highsider with stick steer from the center seat and a 17" raised transom. Stock 10 pitch @ 6150 rpms 23.8 mph with some throttle left. WOT I hit the rev limiter  bouncing up to 6400 rpms and 24 mph.

I got 12 pitch Suzuki prop the other day and ran it in the river. I consistently got 24.6mph up river @ 5800rpms WOT. Started back downriver and was seeing up to 26mph and 5800 rpms but I hit a log and broke the prop before I could get a good idea of speed. Even though this prop has a Suzuki part number its stamped different and the blades are thinner than the stock prop.

I think I need a 11 pitch to get the most out of it and may get a stainless prop for something more durable to replace the broken one. I might actually need a 10 pitch in the stainless since it will flex less. I'm considering a Solas Saturn or a Powertech srt3.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

I have a PT 4blade 11P (SRT4R11P-SZ15) on the same engine pushing a modified-heavy hi-sider. I have an electric jackplate and Strongarm Hydroplane. I consistently get 24mph with two 200lb guys and gear. I need to have it cupped a little bit more sothat I can run it up a another inch or two on the jackplate. Very impressed with the engine.


----------



## Spooky

Flyfshrmn do you have to use a spacer with the powertech prop? Do you know your rpms at WOT?


----------



## flyfshrmn82

I did have to use a spacer with the PT prop. I can't give you a simple answer to the RMP question. I have a tiny tac and an electric jackplate. While running I first position the jackplate most of the way down so that I am not cavitating. Once on plane I begin to jack the motor up to where I am running in the 5200-5400RPM range (usually around halfway up). My plan is to have the prop cupped a little more so that I can run the jackplate a little higher.


----------



## gillz

> I did have to use a spacer with the PT prop.  I can't give  you a simple answer to the RMP question.  I have a tiny tac and an electric jackplate.  While running I first position the jackplate most of the way down so that I am not cavitating. Once on plane I begin to jack the motor up to where I am running in the 5200-5400RPM range (usually around halfway up).  My plan is to have the prop cupped a little more so that I can run the jackplate a little higher.


I thought 6300 was the top before  the limiter kicks in. I was thinking you should be able to notch it up a bit and get closer to that 6300# and pick up a little more speed or does it just slip after you get the jack plate about half way.


----------



## Spooky

he may be blowing out a little more cup could let him run skinnier. 

I ordered a powetech srt3 11 pitch today. Can't wait to see what it'll do.


----------



## Skydiver

> I ordered a powetech srt3 11 pitch today. Can't wait to see what it'll do.


That is a 9.5" dia prop instead of a 9.25" correct? Post up your results, I will be interested to hear.


----------



## Spooky

Yep 9.5x11 will do.


----------



## jldriver

> Yep 9.5x11 will do.


That's the prop I settled on after running the boat and talking with PowerTech...never took the leap and actually ordered the prop though. I'll also be interested to hear how it performs!


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> I did have to use a spacer with the PT prop.  I can't give  you a simple answer to the RMP question.  I have a tiny tac and an electric jackplate.  While running I first position the jackplate most of the way down so that I am not cavitating. Once on plane I begin to jack the motor up to where I am running in the 5200-5400RPM range (usually around halfway up).  My plan is to have the prop cupped a little more so that I can run the jackplate a little higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 6300 was the top before  the limiter kicks in. I was thinking you should be able to notch it up a bit and get closer to that 6300# and pick up a little more speed or does it just slip after you get the jack plate about half way.
Click to expand...

I usually try to keep it around 5500rpms. Once I get close to that 1/2 Mark on my jackplate I'm on the verge of blowing out. A little cup will fix that. I also run with strongarms hydroplane which made a big difference in holeshot and gave me about 1.5mph over the stingray Jr.


----------



## Spooky

Ran the boat with my wife for the first time today fully loaded down with gear with the stock 10 pitch WOT was 6180 rpms no gps with me though.

I fish solo most of the time so I'm hoping the 11 pitch will be spot on.


----------



## Spooky

Sorry for the delay got the stainless prop last week and put it on only to realize my propshaft was bent. I ordered a new propshaft and it got here yesterday. I installed it this morning and ran out to Murvaul for a quick test. I can run 25.5 mph consistently and 25.8 mph on glassy smooth water. @ WOT I ranged from 5683-5727 RPMs so I really need the 10 pitch in this prop for Ideal performance. I'm happy enough with it as it is. Going fishing with a buddy next week so I'll see how it does with about 600lbs of persons and gear. As long as its above 5300 rpms WOT I wont complain.

MY three props.

Suzuki 10 pitch stock, Powertech SRT3 11 pitch, Busted Suzuki 12 pitch 

This is my rig.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

How did things go?


----------



## Spooky

We did not go. Still happy with the prop solo.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

I added a little cup in my prop a couple weeks ago and finally got to run it this weekend.  I saw a brief period of 26.4 but an average speed around 25.8.  I was running solo but the boat is heavier than most (I'm willing to sall "all") hi-siders.  I used to run a yamaha 15 2stroke.


----------



## Skydiver

I added a Powertech SRT3 10 pitch, 26 MPH with just me and gear. No tach but didn't hit the rev limited and the RPMs sound ok.


----------



## bermuda

Hi - is the prop noisy at idle?  Just asking because the stainless props are super noisy with prop chatter at idle on the new suzuki 25 motors. Still trying to get my boat propped right lol.


----------



## Skydiver

> Hi - is the prop noisy at idle?  Just asking because the stainless props are super noisy with prop chatter at idle on the new suzuki 25 motors. Still trying to get my boat propped right lol.


No, not that I have noticed.


----------



## Skydiver

A final update on the prop thread. I was down in Captiva fishing a couple weeks ago and the Powertech SRT3 10 pitch just wan't cutting it with two people in the boat. With two people in the boat there is just no holeshot. With one person it eventually gets up to speed but I just don't think the 20hp has the torque to swing that 9.5" prop. Probably better suited for the 25 hp.

I ordered the Solas Saturn 9.25" 10 pitch stainless prop and tried it out for the first time today. The hole shot is MUCH better and top speed is 27.3 mph with just me in the boat.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Thanks for the update - I just put an SRT3 9.5 x 9 on my 2014 Tohatsu 20 on my heavy Johnsen 15, replacing the stock 9.25 x 10 (too slow to plane,max rpm 5400 @ 22mph)) and an Amita 9.25 x 9 (planes quickly, but hits the rev limiter even with 2 aboard,max rpm 6250 @ 20mph) I'll post my findings after some water tests. Great that we have this forum to build a data base of different motors/hulls/props.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> A final update on the prop thread. I was down in Captiva fishing a couple weeks ago and the Powertech SRT3 10 pitch just wan't cutting it with two people in the boat. With two people in the boat there is just no holeshot. With one person it eventually gets up to speed but I just don't think the 20hp has the torque to swing that 9.5" prop. Probably better suited for the 25 hp.
> 
> I ordered the Solas Saturn 9.25" 10 pitch stainless prop and tried it out for the first time today. The hole shot is MUCH better and top speed is 27.3 mph with just me in the boat.


Generally speaking-4 blades are for hole shot. 3 blades are for speed.


----------



## Skydiver

> Generally speaking-4 blades are for hole shot. 3 blades are for speed.


Very true. I am more interested in speed than holeshot but I don't want to be lugging too long to get on plane.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

with these small engines, we are talking about 1-2mph...


----------



## DSampiero

Going to revive this one as I've just taken the Glide out for the first time today! And I have the same 20hp Zuk. Lightly loaded gear wise with my regular fishing partner and we were hitting the limiter on occasion, but very easy not near WOT. GPS is getting installed next week, however I think I'm going to go ahead and order the Solas Saturn 9.25x12 now, as ECS recommended a Suzuki replacement aluminum 9.25x12 but haven't tested the Solas in that size (to my knowledge, awaiting a reply).


----------



## DSampiero

Spoke with ECS and they had tested the powertech SRT3 and felt the motor was lacking in the torque needed for a SS prop. Ordered the zuk 9.25x12. will have GPS figures next weekend.


----------



## DSampiero

The new aluminum 9.25x12 move the boat loaded with two at 20mph turning ~5200 rpms. WOT gives 24mph @5500 under the same load. haven't run the boat solo yet.


----------



## mcraft173

I have been running the Solas Amita 9.25x12 on my EC Glide and turned around 5300 at WOT. I bit the bullet and bought both the Amita 11 and 10 pitch props. I have not run the 10 pitch yet, but the boat now runs 5600 to 5700 RPM at WOT, with 2 guys and gear. Also - First Coast Marine is selling these props online for about $60 bucks.

Based on what I keep in the boat and the guys I usually fish with, this prop appears to be just right. I might hit the rev limiter solo, but I fish with 2 people 90% of the time.

I have number of props I have bought for this motor over the past year or two. I'll be creating a for sale posting soon. Would be a good way for someone to acquire a set of used props for this motor to figure out the right prop for their boat.



DSampiero said:


> The new aluminum 9.25x12 move the boat loaded with two at 20mph turning ~5200 rpms. WOT gives 24mph @5500 under the same load. haven't run the boat solo yet.


----------



## DSampiero

Good Stuff! mcraft, I've been debating trying the Solas Saturn 9.25"x12. I know I'll sacrifice some low end/hole shot, however, I really really prefer a stainless prop. check your inbox, I'd love to discuss your experiences with this motor on your Glide.


----------



## Rmck22

Hey I'm running the same motor on a non tunnel shadow cast 16 with a solas saturn 11 pitch and the hole shot with two ppl and a cooler the best I get is 26 solo no cooler. I was thinking of goin with a power tech sra 3 but not sure if that's happening now. Could yal let me know what the final prop you ended with and the speeds.


----------



## TxGlide2014

I have been running the power tech 9.5"x12 on my zuk 20 on my 2014 glide.
Two people and winter gear been getting 20-22mph.
Down here in Texas the aluminum factory prop didn't hold up.
I haeve been pretty happy with the preformance of the props hole shot and speed.


----------



## DSampiero

Now have a Solas Amata 9.25 x 11p. 23-24mph with gear and two adults. Haven't run it solo as I've been out of town for a bit, however I think that this is the best compromise given that data that we've shared here. Cheers.


----------



## Duckboat

DSampiero said:


> Now have a Solas Amata 9.25 x 11p. 23-24mph with gear and two adults. Haven't run it solo as I've been out of town for a bit, however I think that this is the best compromise given that data that we've shared here. Cheers.


I'm new on here an this thread made me join,I been reading everyone's reviews on the props for the zuk df20,I just got this motor this year an it's the best motor I've ever ran,I have a 13ft Meyers laker boat,with the stock 10 pitch with 2 people an fishing gear,I'm getting 19-20 mph at 5700 Rpms at wot,with just me its 22 mph at 6040 Rpms....how would we get this up a few more mph,would you think the 11 pitch or 12 pitch ?,I really like stainless,or would alumimium be best,or just buy an try them ? I was going to order the Saturn SS 11 pitch....but any ideas from your experience would be appreciated


----------



## DSampiero

Duckboat said:


> I'm new on here an this thread made me join,I been reading everyone's reviews on the props for the zuk df20,I just got this motor this year an it's the best motor I've ever ran,I have a 13ft Meyers laker boat,with the stock 10 pitch with 2 people an fishing gear,I'm getting 19-20 mph at 5700 Rpms at wot,with just me its 22 mph at 6040 Rpms....how would we get this up a few more mph,would you think the 11 pitch or 12 pitch ?,I really like stainless,or would alumimium be best,or just buy an try them ? I was going to order the Saturn SS 11 pitch....but any ideas from your experience would be appreciated


The general consensus is that the lil' 20 doesn't have the torque to spin-up a Stainless prop quickly enough for a 'happy' hole-shot. I found the 11 pitch Solas at the advice of another forum member for the Glide. Every boat is different. Just changing how the boat is trimmed drastically effects speed on boats this small. I have no tabs, I move gear/fishing partner to trim.


----------



## Duckboat

DSampiero said:


> The general consensus is that the lil' 20 doesn't have the torque to spin-up a Stainless prop quickly enough for a 'happy' hole-shot. I found the 11 pitch Solas at the advice of another forum member for the Glide. Every boat is different. Just changing how the boat is trimmed drastically effects speed on boats this small. I have no tabs, I move gear/fishing partner to trim.


Yea your right every boat is different,in other words just try props to see what's the fastest,I have to have my 20 at full trim on that little boat to get the best speed out of it ,cause it's way more horse power an torque for this boat an I have to have it trimmed different than the previous motor cause it just wanted to plow,it's only rated for a 10hp this boat,I ordered the 11 pitch stainless,I know I can get more from this motor with the right prop,I've always had good luck wit the stainless,I had one on my 9.9 before this 20hp....ill post what it does.....thanks for replying


----------



## flyfshrmn82

About 2 months ago I put on my spare prop to run around a nearby lake and run my engine. the boat was empty-just me, half a tank of gas, and a 6pk  To my surprise I got 29mph. Fastest I've had her. It was a stock 3 blade solas. I want to say 13P...?


----------



## Duckboat

flyfshrmn82 said:


> About 2 months ago I put on my spare prop to run around a nearby lake and run my engine. the boat was empty-just me, half a tank of gas, and a 6pk  To my surprise I got 29mph. Fastest I've had her. It was a stock 3 blade solas. I want to say 13P...?


13p? What motor are you running ,the DF20 Zuk? Never saw a 13p available for thy motor


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Duckboat said:


> 13p? What motor are you running ,the DF20 Zuk? Never saw a 13p available for thy motor


Sorry for the delay in getting info on the prop. It looks to be a 12P.


----------



## Duckboat

Spooky said:


> Sorry for the delay got the stainless prop last week and put it on only to realize my propshaft was bent. I ordered a new propshaft and it got here yesterday. I installed it this morning and ran out to Murvaul for a quick test. I can run 25.5 mph consistently and 25.8 mph on glassy smooth water. @ WOT I ranged from 5683-5727 RPMs so I really need the 10 pitch in this prop for Ideal performance. I'm happy enough with it as it is. Going fishing with a buddy next week so I'll see how it does with about 600lbs of persons and gear. As long as its above 5300 rpms WOT I wont complain.
> 
> MY three props.
> 
> Suzuki 10 pitch stock, Powertech SRT3 11 pitch, Busted Suzuki 12 pitch
> 
> This is my rig.


Where did you get this Suzuki stock 12 pitch at?...to my knowledge they only made up to a 11 pitch,was that 12pitch a 9.25 in diameter?


----------



## hunter4626

Duckboat said:


> Where did you get this Suzuki stock 12 pitch at?...to my knowledge they only made up to a 11 pitch,was that 12pitch a 9.25 in diameter?


I am running a zuk 15-are these props compatible with the props discussed in this thread?


----------



## Duckboat

hunter4626 said:


> I am running a zuk 15-are these props compatible with the props discussed in this thread?


Yea they are,same 10 tooth spline and same size factory prop,the 20 Zuk an 15 are both the same


----------



## markp

Duckboat said:


> Where did you get this Suzuki stock 12 pitch at?...to my knowledge they only made up to a 11 pitch,was that 12pitch a 9.25 in diameter?


Its not Suzuki brand but I just ordered the 9.25/ 12 Solas 3 blade for my df20 I was clocking 27.6 and getting on plane quick then hitting the rev limiter super quick with the 10 pitch .I am hoping to hit at least 30 mph on garmin hand held. I am using a cmc 5 1/2 setback to compensate for 20" transom / I have the 15 short shaft because I wanted manual start only .My setup is light because I want speed.


----------



## Duckboat

markp said:


> Its not Suzuki brand but I just ordered the 9.25/ 12 Solas 3 blade for my df20 I was clocking 27.6 and getting on plane quick then hitting the rev limiter super quick with the 10 pitch .I am hoping to touch 30 mph on garmin hand held


Suzuki does make an optional 12 pitch for that motor,at least on the Suzuki siteit says ,those cheap Solas props lower my rpm too much,I run 25.1 at 6230 rpm with th stock prop,I'm going to try the Suzuki 11 pitch ....what rpm are you running at with the 12 pitch???


----------



## markp

Duckboat said:


> Suzuki does make an optional 12 pitch for that motor,at least on the Suzuki siteit says ,those cheap Solas props lower my rpm too much,I run 25.1 at 6230 rpm with th stock prop,I'm going to try the Suzuki 11 pitch ....what rpm are you running at with the 12 pitch???


Just ordered last night .I guess you get what you pay for the solas was only 67$ delivered lol .I don't have a tach but I will post mph #s when I get out with the new prop. Was going to order the 4 blade 11" pitch as well but figured I would try one at a time .


----------



## hunter4626

markp said:


> Its not Suzuki brand but I just ordered the 9.25/ 12 Solas 3 blade for my df20 I was clocking 27.6 and getting on plane quick then hitting the rev limiter super quick with the 10 pitch .I am hoping to hit at least 30 mph on garmin hand held. I am using a cmc 5 1/2 setback to compensate for 20" transom / I have the 15 short shaft because I wanted manual start only .My setup is light because I want speed.


You said something that caught my eye-a cmc setback? what is it and how do you use to change transom height? I just bought a new boat not realizing the transom was 20"-and my zuk is a 15" shaft I was all set to buy another motor-what can you tell me?


----------



## Duckboat

hunter4626 said:


> You said something that caught my eye-a cmc setback? what is it and how do you use to change transom height? I just bought a new boat not realizing the transom was 20"-and my zuk is a 15" shaft I was all set to buy another motor-what can you tell me?


The top rpm with this motor is 6300 ,if you had to drop o would only go 200 anymore is too much in my opinion


----------



## markp

hunter4626 said:


> You said something that caught my eye-a cmc setback? what is it and how do you use to change transom height? I just bought a new boat not realizing the transom was 20"-and my zuk is a 15" shaft I was all set to buy another motor-what can you tell me?


I hope I am not breaking the rules with this link or going too far off topic if so my apologies in advance
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AYK3H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Changes the height of the motor not the transom .This is very tricky and I was just like you thinking I would need to find a 20" shaft motor. I wanted the 15" df20 because of manual start .Planned to use the cmc to jack it down for max performance .
The motor WILL NOT run right sitting directly on your transom , that's 5" above recommended height .
With the CMC I have it set 1" below the transom and 5 1/2" back and it is dialed in somewhat .A little cavitation that I hope goes away with the new prop and maybe a fin .
The tricky part is the clearance @ transom when tilting the engine 1" down and 5 1/2" back I can only hit the second of three notches on the shallow water / tilt mech .But I'm okay with that .


----------



## Duckboat

markp said:


> I hope I am not breaking the rules with this link or going too far off topic if so my apologies in advance
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AYK3H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Changes the height of the motor not the transom .This is very tricky and I was just like you thinking I would need to find a 20" shaft motor. I wanted the 15" df20 because of manual start .Planned to use the cmc to jack it down for max performance .
> The motor WILL NOT run right sitting directly on your transom , that's 5" above recommended height .
> With the CMC I have it set 1" below the transom and 5 1/2" back and it is dialed in somewhat .A little cavitation that I hope goes away with the new prop and maybe a fin .
> The tricky part is the clearance @ transom when tilting the engine 1" down and 5 1/2" back I can only hit the second of three notches on the shallow water / tilt mech .But I'm okay with that .


 yea I know what your doing ,you just did it the opposite way I did that's all ,but you do need a tach before a prop


----------



## Duckboat

markp said:


> I hope I am not breaking the rules with this link or going too far off topic if so my apologies in advance
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AYK3H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Changes the height of the motor not the transom .This is very tricky and I was just like you thinking I would need to find a 20" shaft motor. I wanted the 15" df20 because of manual start .Planned to use the cmc to jack it down for max performance .
> The motor WILL NOT run right sitting directly on your transom , that's 5" above recommended height .
> With the CMC I have it set 1" below the transom and 5 1/2" back and it is dialed in somewhat .A little cavitation that I hope goes away with the new prop and maybe a fin .
> The tricky part is the clearance @ transom when tilting the engine 1" down and 5 1/2" back I can only hit the second of three notches on the shallow water / tilt mech .But I'm okay with that .


Little heads up on your cativation problem, I never had luck with a fin with this motor although some guys on here have depending on your craft,I had a bad porpoising problem that was very annoying an was from too much weight in the back,I found smart tabs Sx to be the best,they give you way more speed than a fin,good hole shot an better handling ,I wish I would have tried them before I drilled holes in my cativation plate ,now I'm working on filling an painting them


----------



## markp

Went out with the new 9.25/12 solas .This time I was loaded down with a full live well and cooler rods etc. Touched 27.2 mph a couple of times and never came close to hitting the rev limiter .Looks like the 11 pitch would suit me better with 2 people .Back to the drawing board !


----------



## Duckboat

markp said:


> Went out with the new 9.25/12 solas .This time I was loaded down with a full live well and cooler rods etc. Touched 27.2 mph a couple of times and never came close to hitting the rev limiter .Looks like the 11 pitch would suit me better with 2 people .Back to the drawing board !


DONT BUY THE SOLAS BLADE,buy the SUZUKI


----------



## GnarlyD

After reading this thread, I decided to go with a 11p stainless steel prop. After taking it out the first time, the motor was pulling hard to the left. I took it off, put the old stock prop on, ran fine. Went back and put on the 11P SS, and pulling hard same way. I called the place i bought it, and they said its because the new prop has more tourque, and i need to adjust the torque/trim fin right above the prop/ below the cavitation plate. Looks like these motors do not have the torquw tab, nor a place to install one. Anyone else have this issue? could it be a bad prop. ?


----------



## Duckboat

GnarlyD said:


> After reading this thread, I decided to go with a 11p stainless steel prop. After taking it out the first time, the motor was pulling hard to the left. I took it off, put the old stock prop on, ran fine. Went back and put on the 11P SS, and pulling hard same way. I called the place i bought it, and they said its because the new prop has more tourque, and i need to adjust the torque/trim fin right above the prop/ below the cavitation plate. Looks like these motors do not have the torquw tab, nor a place to install one. Anyone else have this issue? could it be a bad prop. ?


It's not a bad prop,it's just the way your craft an motor is set up with the wrong prop...these motors are not ment for SS props,they don't have the torque to turn em fast enough ,I've seen on here some guys have lucked out with good results,but most are bad,to stay in correct rpm with this motor you must stay with aluminum an adjust your pitch reguardless of speed for max rpm ,I would stay in 6000-6300 wot,these motors will only go so fast at max rpm,ajust weight of your boat an trim of you want more speed


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> It's not a bad prop,it's just the way your craft an motor is set up with the wrong prop...these motors are not ment for SS props,they don't have the torque to turn em fast enough ,I've seen on here some guys have lucked out with good results,but most are bad,to stay in correct rpm with this motor you must stay with aluminum an adjust your pitch reguardless of speed for max rpm ,I would stay in 6000-6300 wot,these motors will only go so fast at max rpm,ajust weight of your boat an trim of you want more speed


New Tracker Topper 1542 with new 
2015 Mercury 20hp. Tried 3 props . The best was the solas Saturn 9.25x
11 pitch. I get 28.5 -29mph with 2 people , about 850lbs total. 5900rpm.
Solo im at 6100rpm 600lbs and I'm getting 30.5 . Those speeds are right on the transom but luckily the cavitation plate sits level with the keel. Just installed a mini-jacker and 
have cavitation plate 1/2 inch above the keel to start off. Hopefully that will get me an extra mile or so and bring my Rpm up to 6250.


----------



## Duramacr1

I tried a solas 9.25 x 12 pitch Amita3
And it's a dog out the gate. Top end was 29.5 solo at 5800. But it suffered big time with 3-4 people and gear. 
At almost 1300lbs total I was getting 24mph at 5400rpm. Sometimes I have myself (250) and my 2 buddies 
That are both 250 a piece as well. That's 750lbs alone without the weight of motor, boat , ice chest, gear , etc. I went down to the 11pitch and it's doing much better . Haven't gone out with my heavy buddy's yet with the ss prop. But I'll let you know the mph when I do.


----------



## Duckboat

That's all good stuff,with that craft an motor those figures sound right if your rpms are in thier top range,this is a Suzuki thread tho,but sounds like to me with the rpms your getting an mph the props not making much difference it's the trim you have going more right ,I dunno what max rpm range those mercs are but if you have More rpm to gain I would try some smart tabs first before the mini jacker


----------



## Duramacr1

Sorry that it's a Suzuki thread . Just wanted to state that solas props aren't that bad. I already installed the mini jacker so it's kind of too late.
My engine supposedly says 5000-6100rpm, but merc tested this motor at 6250 rpm and had a top speed of 27.5 on a different boat . I do know my rev limiter is at 6400rpm. Thanks for the heads up on the smart tabs , I will look into them


----------



## Duckboat

Duramacr1 said:


> Sorry that it's a Suzuki thread . Just wanted to state that solas props aren't that bad. I already installed the mini jacker so it's kind of too late.
> My engine supposedly says 5000-6100rpm, but merc tested this motor at 6250 rpm and had a top speed of 27.5 on a different boat . I do know my rev limiter is at 6400rpm. Thanks for the heads up on the smart tabs , I will look into them


Lol yea I wasn't ragging on ya that's it's a zuk thread but kinda caught me off guard for a second with the merc,but ok yes with those figures the smart tabs should raise your rpm closer to 6400 an give 2 to 3 more mph,their is different settings on them depending on how much stern lift you need,thier worth every penny an thier not too expensive,am of you have a hydrofoil on take that off the trim tabs won't work with it on,an they will out perform it by far


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> Lol yea I wasn't ragging on ya that's it's a zuk thread but kinda caught me off guard for a second with the merc,but ok yes with those figures the smart tabs should raise your rpm closer to 6400 an give 2 to 3 more mph,their is different settings on them depending on how much stern lift you need,thier worth every penny an thier not too expensive,am of you have a hydrofoil on take that off the trim tabs won't work with it on,an they will out perform it by far


I thought trim tabs were for boats that have trouble planeing . My boat planes easy. For top speed don't you want the most hull out of the water . With the tabs, won't it push the front of the boat forward and in turn cause more drag. I have picked up almost 2mph just by moving a passenger from the middle bench to the rear bench beside me . I will try them though . There only 120 bucks . They are worth a try but I doubt they'll do anything . 2-3 mph is a lot . That's like going up to a 25hp engine


----------



## Duckboat

Duramacr1 said:


> I thought trim tabs were for boats that have trouble planeing . My boat planes easy. For top speed don't you want the most hull out of the water . With the tabs, won't it push the front of the boat forward and in turn cause more drag. I have picked up almost 2mph just by moving a passenger from the middle bench to the rear bench beside me . I will try them though . There only 120 bucks . They are worth a try but I doubt they'll do anything . 2-3 mph is a lot . That's like going up to a 25hp engine


Well then you may not need em,if you moved more weight to the rear of boat an picked up more speed than means you had to much weight up front plowing the boat...my problem I was porposing to bad to plane cause of the weight of my motor in the stern dragging ,like I said theirs diff settings on them for tension an I what I did is I got the retractor plates to put them up if I don't need them,sometimes with too much weight in the boat I don't need them either,an just read the directions it will tell to trim your motor all the way up then use the settings,I have the cmc power tilt an I put my manual trim all the way up,they said to use them your motor must be straight up and down,I was amazed how they work,try them out by yourself then with someone,I'll be surprised if they don't do nothing for ya,you may pick up more speed an rpm just on the first setting by yourself an not need em with someone else,you see the most solo out of them my opinion,I do,an depending on water conditions an wind depends on Settings 1-3 with a fishing partner,you just gotta mess with them till you find the sweet spot both ways,only downfall is you can't adjust them while on the boat


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> Well then you may not need em,if you moved more weight to the rear of boat an picked up more speed than means you had to much weight up front plowing the boat...my problem I was porposing to bad to plane cause of the weight of my motor in the stern dragging ,like I said theirs diff settings on them for tension an I what I did is I got the retractor plates to put them up if I don't need them,sometimes with too much weight in the boat I don't need them either,an just read the directions it will tell to trim your motor all the way up then use the settings,I have the cmc power tilt an I put my manual trim all the way up,they said to use them your motor must be straight up and down,I was amazed how they work,try them out by yourself then with someone,I'll be surprised if they don't do nothing for ya,you may pick up more speed an rpm just on the first setting by yourself an not need em with someone else,you see the most solo out of them my opinion,I do,an depending on water conditions an wind depends on Settings 1-3 with a fishing partner,you just gotta mess with them till you find the sweet spot both ways,only downfall is you can't adjust them while on the boat


Just read up on these and yes they work great for the holeshot and even in choppy water . But people lost top speed on flat or moderately calm water . I see a lot of people using them in the ocean which makes perfect sense but I fish in lakes and the water is usually calm or slight chop which is even better for speed. 
Moving the moter back should take care of having weight in the middle of the boat . It should ride on less pad and create less drag . Still haven't tried it with the mini jacker . I can't wait


----------



## Duckboat

Most of the reviews I've read on trim tabs when people say they've lost speed they probably didn't put them on right or listen to the directions,I was Leary about that but their not designed for loosing speed,the smart tabs I mean,if anything stay the same or increase,being they rise with water pressure as our moving I don't see how they can slow you down,now the power tabs that stay down and you drag make sense to slow you down....let me know of you try em


----------



## 94'325is

I have a 16' flat bottom skiff and am running this engine w/ the stock prop. I am hitting the rev limiter at about 7/8 throttle (just before full throttle) when by myself. I am thinking of switching to a 9.25" x 11" to get the RPMs down to around 6100-6200 when alone. I usually am running by myself but I want to be able to carry 1 or 2 other people from time to time w/o lugging the engine. 

I'm debating between the Solas Amita:

http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/Su...93-11A_Propeller/916/38218/?cart_id=348456763

or Suzuki:

http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/Su...40-019_Propeller/916/40562/?cart_id=348456763

Any thoughts or other things to consider? I'd prefer to stay away from stainless.


----------



## 94'325is

For what it's worth, I changed the stock prop to a Solas Amita 9.25"x11" and it dropped my RPMs about 350. The holeshot is still pretty decent and it seems to hook up better than the factory prop.


----------



## Duckboat

94'325is said:


> For what it's worth, I changed the stock prop to a Solas Amita 9.25"x11" and it dropped my RPMs about 350. The holeshot is still pretty decent and it seems to hook up better than the factory prop.


Going up one pitch to the solas is the reason you dropped 350,should of only dropped 200,is your rpms still over 6000 at full throttle? cause for optimal engine performance an Good gas usage this motor needs to be over 6000 at full throttle ...everyone who goes lower on here is lugging the motor cause they want more speed


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman

Quick question, not specifically on subject, but I notice both on my old Df15a and new df20a tillers it is hard to find neutral...locks up the pull chord often. Anyone else have this happen? If so, is there a trick that might be helpful? Even when I shut off motor in Neutral it doesn't guarantee my next pull will not be locked up.


----------



## 94'325is

Duckboat said:


> Going up one pitch to the solas is the reason you dropped 350,should of only dropped 200,is your rpms still over 6000 at full throttle? cause for optimal engine performance an Good gas usage this motor needs to be over 6000 at full throttle ...everyone who goes lower on here is lugging the motor cause they want more speed


My RPMs are just over 6k, about 6050-6100. I'm estimating my RPM drop since before I was hitting the rev-limiter at about 7/8 throttle. At cruise I dropped about 300-400, it's tough to tell exactly since conditions always vary but overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## 94'325is

jaxflatsfisherman said:


> Quick question, not specifically on subject, but I notice both on my old Df15a and new df20a tillers it is hard to find neutral...locks up the pull chord often. Anyone else have this happen? If so, is there a trick that might be helpful? Even when I shut off motor in Neutral it doesn't guarantee my next pull will not be locked up.


Could it be that you're not engaging the decompression valve? On mine if I try to pull the starter w/o the decompression valve engaged it feels like it's locked in gear. To engage you pull the starter handle out until you hit resistance, sometimes twice, then release and then the next pull should be very light.


----------



## Duckboat

94'325is said:


> My RPMs are just over 6k, about 6050-6100. I'm estimating my RPM drop since before I was hitting the rev-limiter at about 7/8 throttle. At cruise I dropped about 300-400, it's tough to tell exactly since conditions always vary but overall I'm very happy with it.


Cool that's great results,so hear this ,I called Suzuki an they told me that reguardless of hull ,depending on weight an whatever prop you choose,they said do not run this motor less than 5800 wot,an they also said that the Suzuki prop will out perform the solas because that these motors are tuned for non cupped props wich will lower your rpm more than just a higher pitch,so I'm going
To try the Suzuki 11 pitch an see where I'm guna run at,right now solo with fishing gear I'm about 6200,24-25 mph depending on water conditions so will see...I'll post my results.....oh an I have a semi flat bottom shallow V Meyers laker


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman

94'325is said:


> Could it be that you're not engaging the decompression valve? On mine if I try to pull the starter w/o the decompression valve engaged it feels like it's locked in gear. To engage you pull the starter handle out until you hit resistance, sometimes twice, then release and then the next pull should be very light.


Thanks! I'm going to pay more attention to that.


----------



## Duramacr1

Last Sunday I went to castaic lake and hit 29mph with 2 people and gear. The mini jacker worked . I tried 3/4 inch above the keel and it seemed to run the same as when it was directly on the transom . Then I went to 2 inches above the keel and picked up 1.5 and there was a lot less spray 
around cavitation plate . But remember the motor is setback like 6 more inches . I got a solid 31 running solo in favor of the current . Motor is a 2014 Merc 20hp with a 11 pitch solas ss prop .


----------



## Duramacr1

Duramacr1 said:


> Last Sunday I went to castaic lake and hit 29mph with 2 people and gear. The mini jacker worked . I tried 3/4 inch above the keel and it seemed to run the same as when it was directly on the transom . Then I went to 2 inches above the keel and picked up 1.5 and there was a lot less spray
> around cavitation plate . But remember the motor is setback like 6 more inches . I got a solid 31 running solo in favor of the current . Motor is a 2014 Merc 20hp with a 11 pitch solas ss prop .


----------



## Duramacr1




----------



## Duckboat

Duramacr1 said:


> View attachment 11260


That's awesome man,I was guna get that mini jacker also but I wanted power tilt,yea you def don't need the tabs then ,your haul is bigger than mine,it's all good to screw around doing this but in all honesty with these little motors wer only talking about 2mph of f that....but here's the laugh of the week,had a guy with a 9.9 with 15 carb crap try an tell me he does 20 mph with his boat an he wanted to race me down the lake Sunday Hahahahahahaha....I'm you know what happened


----------



## Duckboat

That weird tho how your motor didn't like the aluminium props an mine did, an the SS worked for you but not me


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> That weird tho how your motor didn't like the aluminium props an mine did, an the SS worked for you but not me


Just be careful, if you look closely I had to add wood as a spacer because without it the butterfly knobs to tighten the engine to the jackplate would hit the transom. So the engine is setback even further because of that. I figure it would get the prop in cleaner water anyway. Also found out that even on a lake the boat will go faster one way direction then the opposite . Wherever the wind is blowing , you can easily pick up 1-2 mphs. I also picked up 150rpm and now I'm at 6250 which is why I think I picked up 1 mph or so.


----------



## Duckboat

Duramacr1 said:


> Just be careful, if you look closely I had to add wood as a spacer because without it the butterfly knobs to tighten the engine to the jackplate would hit the transom. So the engine is setback even further because of that. I figure it would get the prop in cleaner water anyway. Also found out that even on a lake the boat will go faster one way direction then the opposite . Wherever the wind is blowing , you can easily pick up 1-2 mphs. I also picked up 150rpm and now I'm at 6250 which is why I think I picked up 1 mph or so.


Well yea ya always go faster with the wind,you only get your true speed on flat water,I was testing last weekend I retracted my tabs an went down the lake on flat water i porpoised more with more rpm away from the wind wich was light that day,then into the wind with tabs down an lost 50 rpm an speed was pretty much the same,so smart tabs don't slow me down at all they help my boat cause my motors to heavy for my transom


----------



## Duckboat

94'325is said:


> My RPMs are just over 6k, about 6050-6100. I'm estimating my RPM drop since before I was hitting the rev-limiter at about 7/8 throttle. At cruise I dropped about 300-400, it's tough to tell exactly since conditions always vary but overall I'm very happy with it.


Well i have a Solas amita 11 pitch I was guna sell,just for the hell of it I'm going to run it this weekend an see where the Rpms go regardless of speed but I'm guna clock top speed too,if my Rpms don't drop past 5800 I may consider keeping it but I doubt it,I haven't tried it since I trimmed my motor up more with trim tabs,hahaha,but before I buy the Zuk I'll waste my time an see,but I already know what's guna happen ,I'll be surprised if it gives me 5900 an more than 2 mph....ill post my results


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> Well i have a Solas amita 11 pitch I was guna sell,just for the hell of it I'm going to run it this weekend an see where the Rpms go regardless of speed but I'm guna clock top speed too,if my Rpms don't drop past 5800 I may consider keeping it but I doubt it,I haven't tried it since I trimmed my motor up more with trim tabs,hahaha,but before I buy the Zuk I'll waste my time an see,but I already know what's guna happen ,I'll be surprised if it gives me 5900 an more than 2 mph....ill post my results


Nice


----------



## Duckboat

Well update on the Solas amita 11pitch...5850 solo 25-26mph not impressed with the rpm,lowers rpm too much,I wanna be able to have another person with a 11 pitch with 5800 rpm not solo...so the zuk 11 pitch will be here tomorrow,I'm guna be the first to test it on here so this should be interesting,this will be my last prop test with this motor an shut the door with the answers of Suzuki or Solas for me,I already know the answer but I have to see it with my own eyes...hopefully I Can get out this weekend an run it...stay tuned microskiffers!!!


----------



## Duramacr1

Duckboat said:


> Well update on the Solas amita 11pitch...5850 solo 25-26mph not impressed with the rpm,lowers rpm too much,I wanna be able to have another person with a 11 pitch with 5800 rpm not solo...so the zuk 11 pitch will be here tomorrow,I'm guna be the first to test it on here so this should be interesting,this will be my last prop test with this motor an shut the door with the answers of Suzuki or Solas for me,I already know the answer but I have to see it with my own eyes...hopefully I Can get out this weekend an run it...stay tuned microskiffers!!!


Lol. I have thought about that as well.
There are Merc blackmax props out there and I haven't tried them. Either way , I put the engine up for sale . I'm getting a 30etec . I'm giving it away at 2000 bucks and only 14 hours but I want to hit at least 35.


----------



## CPurvis

Duckboat said:


> Well update on the Solas amita 11pitch...5850 solo 25-26mph not impressed with the rpm,lowers rpm too much,I wanna be able to have another person with a 11 pitch with 5800 rpm not solo...so the zuk 11 pitch will be here tomorrow,I'm guna be the first to test it on here so this should be interesting,this will be my last prop test with this motor an shut the door with the answers of Suzuki or Solas for me,I already know the answer but I have to see it with my own eyes...hopefully I Can get out this weekend an run it...stay tuned microskiffers!!!


Looking forward to the info on the zuke prop.


----------



## Duckboat

Well bad news on the zuke 11 pitch ,didn't run it,when it came I took it out of the box an it was scuffed up looked like it was dropped or something,bolted it up an something just didn't seem right with it,so I'm sending it back,expensive prop just to have sitting around busted or not using so I have 10 days to return...what a bummer,it wasn't even Ina cardboard brace like other props have came in,just sitting in a box wrapped in plastic,it barley even fit the box...wasn't happy


----------



## Duckboat

Well update on the prop,sent the zuke back an decided to do some more messing around with my solas prop,I'm able to get my Rpms over 5800 with trimming the motor less with the tabs,I'm about the same speed at the zuke 10 pitch ,maybe 1mph more,but the kicker is being im running fewer Rpms I don't have as much bow raise so me porpoising is to a minimal without the tabs wich I like an the the boat seems to go across the water an plane smoother now too somehow,so honestly think I may just save my money an get a refund on that zuke prop an just use the Amita I already have,but this will only be used when running solo,I'll have to use my tabs on my third setting with my 10 pitch with a passenger an his gear,I guess that's just how's it's guna have to be


----------



## CPurvis

Duckboat said:


> Well update on the prop,sent the zuke back an decided to do some more messing around with my solas prop,I'm able to get my Rpms over 5800 with trimming the motor less with the tabs,I'm about the same speed at the zuke 10 pitch ,maybe 1mph more,but the kicker is being im running fewer Rpms I don't have as much bow raise so me porpoising is to a minimal without the tabs wich I like an the the boat seems to go across the water an plane smoother now too somehow,so honestly think I may just save my money an get a refund on that zuke prop an just use the Amita I already have,but this will only be used when running solo,I'll have to use my tabs on my third setting with my 10 pitch with a passenger an his gear,I guess that's just how's it's guna have to be


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Duckboat

Well looks like I'm def sticking with the solas Amita,after Saturday's run an messing with trimming again,plus the place refunded me on the zuke prop saying that they didn't have another on stock an it would be weeks before they got another in,but iboats has it on stock makes no sense but oh well...but I do have some different info on the solas Amita,all of us running the solas 11 pitch is really concidered a 12 pitch because of the blade cupping on them,brings it up a pitch wich explains everything I been trying to figure out with these solas props, I wish I would of knew this before I almost got rid of it hahaha,wich means the solas amita 3 props are over pitched so the 200 rpm change with upping a pitch will be more than usual,this should be explained by the sellers before purchase but it's not,and to get maximum performance out of these solas props you must run these props trimmed higher near the surface of the water,not buried lower than keel,i didn't know this either!...but all makes sense now...so that does it for me with the zuke props for this motor


----------



## crusty

OK new here but I have a Suzuki df20 efi on a 14x3 jon with a manual jack plate. The jack plate is set to kill and will cavitate in chop and really should be lowered slightly. The 10" factory prop ran straight into the rev limiter with me @210lbs, my 70lb dog and a Yeti 120 w/modest load of ice, beer and water.
Ordered up a mini tach and a solas aluminum 9.25x12. Went back out at the same weight and turned [email protected] 26mph. Thought a 9.25x11 stainless would be the ticket for durability but others say they don't work well. I do not like the thickness of my aftermarket prop vs the Suzuki. Thinking a thin blade aluminum in 11 or 12 pitch will get me close, any thoughts?


----------



## BassFlats

I bought a stainless Solas prop for my Suzuki 15 hp and had to add cup to it . It doesn't blow out nearly as much on a motor that is slightly too high.


----------



## Duckboat

crusty said:


> OK new here but I have a Suzuki df20 efi on a 14x3 jon with a manual jack plate. The jack plate is set to kill and will cavitate in chop and really should be lowered slightly. The 10" factory prop ran straight into the rev limiter with me @210lbs, my 70lb dog and a Yeti 120 w/modest load of ice, beer and water.
> Ordered up a mini tach and a solas aluminum 9.25x12. Went back out at the same weight and turned [email protected] 26mph. Thought a 9.25x11 stainless would be the ticket for durability but others say they don't work well. I do not like the thickness of my aftermarket prop vs the Suzuki. Thinking a thin blade aluminum in 11 or 12 pitch will get me close, any thoughts?


Don’t waste your money with solas props or with stainless ,these little motors are not ment for stainless props or other brands,if you hit the rev limiter with the 10 pitch Suzuki then go with the 11 pitch Suzuki prop,with small motors like these it’s all about rpm and weight ,try to get up to max rpm the motor will run the best,Most outboards you can mess with pitches an it only Changes maybe 100-200 rpm,smaller horse powers it takes 200-400,they can’t afford to give up the rpm most of the time ,unless you have a super light boat or s inflatable....hope that helps


----------



## crusty

Thank you for the responses. I am going with the 9.25x11 Suzuki oem. Should be a good all around prop especially when adding another person.
I will post an update after the first wet test.


----------



## Duckboat

crusty said:


> Thank you for the responses. I am going with the 9.25x11 Suzuki oem. Should be a good all around prop especially when adding another person.
> I will post an update after the first wet test.


When I had my little skiff with the Suzuki I tried the 11 Suzuki prop an it lowered my rpm too much also,but your haul may be different,my boat ran great with the stock 10 pitch the best out of every prop I tried...now I have new Lund with the new Merc 20 EFI,an the stock black max prop runs me at the highest rpm at 24-25mph trimmed...but theres no rev limiter on it,but gauge says I’m right at the top maybe just a tad over


----------



## crusty

Duckboat said:


> When I had my little skiff with the Suzuki I tried the 11 Suzuki prop an it lowered my rpm too much also,but your haul may be different,my boat ran great with the stock 10 pitch the best out of every prop I tried...now I have new Lund with the new Merc 20 EFI,an the stock black max prop runs me at the highest rpm at 24-25mph trimmed...but theres no rev limiter on it,but gauge says I’m right at the top maybe just a tad over


----------



## crusty

Duckboat said:


> When I had my little skiff with the Suzuki I tried the 11 Suzuki prop an it lowered my rpm too much also,but your haul may be different,my boat ran great with the stock 10 pitch the best out of every prop I tried...now I have new Lund with the new Merc 20 EFI,an the stock black max prop runs me at the highest rpm at 24-25mph trimmed...but theres no rev limiter on it,but gauge says I’m right at the top maybe just a tad over


I can’t imagine an 11” prop would cut my rpm’s too much when the stock 10’ prop hit the rev limiter so easily. I will say that I have a very easy 18-20mph cruise with the solas 12” which is nice but I am pretty sure that it would be a pig with a friend and water in the live well.


----------



## Duckboat

crusty said:


> I can’t imagine an 11” prop would cut my rpm’s too much when the stock 10’ prop hit the rev limiter so easily. I will say that I have a very easy 18-20mph cruise with the solas 12” which is nice but I am pretty sure that it would be a pig with a friend and water in the live well.


You’d be surprised how much it will,but you’ll dr be ok with the limiter,but if your rpm goes to low you’ll loose speed or gain nothing,it just depends on your haul


----------



## Hoang

Reviving the thread. 2019 Suzuki DF20A 20" shaft running the recommended Solas Amita 11" pitch 3 bladed prop and it gets me 23.5mph @ 5800~ RPM on my SaltBoatWorks FRS15 skiff sitting down on the bench. It was glass all morning and no wind. 22.5~ mph when standing. 

I have a Shaw Wing cav plate installed on it to help with the porpoising. I never got performance numbers before I installed the cav plate because of the porpoising issue. The water pickup is just above the keel. I tap the jackplate switch down until I feel the prop grabs and the RPM stablizes. This is where I can get the max RPM and speed WOT.

The stock 9" prop either bogs the outboard with two people on board 16mph @ 6100rpm or it hits the rev limiter sometimes. I ran solo and got about 19mph. Didn't look at the RPM.

Now I am thinking about trying a stainless solas staturn 11" pitch stainless prop. Yeah I know some guys didn't have luck with it while others did. Every boat is different and I'd like to take a shot at it.


----------



## shallowpath

Where is a good place to
Purchase these props? I just recently purchased this motor for my new skiff and would like to try a couple of the suggestions listed here.


----------



## BassFlats

There is a few places online to purchase Solis props. I can't recall at this moment which one I used.


----------



## Hoang

shallowpath said:


> Where is a good place to
> Purchase these props? I just recently purchased this motor for my new skiff and would like to try a couple of the suggestions listed here.


Got mine from Deep Blue Yatch supply..


----------



## wwl

I am running this one on my Glide and it will do mid 20's and turn 5200 + RPM:
PowerTech SRT Stainless Propeller Suzuki SZ15SRT3R (A) Suzuki * Select Size:: 9.5 X 10 # SRT3R10-SZ15


----------



## shallowpath

Getting a lot of prop slip and over rev with the factory prop. I guess I will start the process of sealing props now.


----------



## shallowpath

Ken over at prop gods is recommending this prop. 


SRA3 10x10


----------



## shallowpath

That was the wrong prop. Almost double the size For my hub. I sent it back and they sent a srt 10x10. 

installed it today and am still getting some over rev. Seems to have picked up a little top end but concerned about the over rev.


----------

